# derek hamilton



## deelkraal (Mar 31, 2009)

Would like to hear from anyone I sailed with from 1960-1968.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Derek,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. I have deleted your email address as per site rules - for your security. Members can contact you via the site - PM - Private message - system then if you wish you can give them your email address. 
Enjoy all we have to offer.


Hawkey01


----------

